# démarrage powerbook G4 impossible



## tamatoa (30 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
mon powerbook G4 12" 867 a un pb depuis plusieurs jours: lorsque je l'allume, il ne démarre que jusqu'à l'affichage du logo apple (sur fond gris). ENsuite plus rien ne se passe, il ne fait aucun bruit. Idem lorsque je tente de booter sur un disque externe.

Auriez vous des pistes pour m'aider?
(je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la solution sur le forum, si un post l'aborde déjà, je veux bien le lien  )

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## rubren (30 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Déjà as tu tenté un Hardware test ?


----------



## sebaurel (31 Mai 2006)

Quand cela m'arrive.
La première chose que je fais, c'est un fsck en mode "Single user".

Au démarrage, tu appuis sur les touche Pomme et S le mac va t'afficher plein de ligne de code.
Quand il a fini et que tu as la main, tu tapes "fsck -f", c'est ecrit un peu plus haut dans les lignes de code. Attention, tu es en querty, donc le - c'est la touche ")".
Il lance alors une vérification de ton disque. S'il trouve une erreur, il les répare et refait une vérification.
Quand tout est fini tu tapes "reboot", et tu pris pour que ca fonctionne, sinon t'es bon pour un hardware test et plus.


----------



## tamatoa (31 Mai 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses,

mais je ne parviens pas à démarrer en mode single user. Quand je fais Pomme + S, au démarrage, j'arrive sur la meme image de la pomme sur fond gris. 
Je n'ai pas le cd d'installation sous la main, je vais devoir patienter un peu..


----------



## yacine.mac (3 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir, j'ai le même problème sur mon PowerBook G4, quelle est la procédure a suivre pour résoudre le problème.
pomme+s ne fonctionne pas et l'écran reste sur le logo avec fond gris.
merci.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi

commence par un reset de la pmu

ensuite un reset de la pram

(voir site support apple pour la procédure suivant ta machine)


----------

